# Olight EOS series (i1, i2, i3)



## gopajti (Aug 2, 2011)

prices approx
i1: 32 USD
i2: 25 USD
i3: 22 USD


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 2, 2011)

Old4570 will be annoyed... all that work to mod a A1 with a XM-L, and now they go and sell one!


----------



## Zendude (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmmm, not sure I like the split ring attachment. Since it doesn't appear to swivel to a vertical position it would sit at a funky angle on the keyring. However, I DO like the clip attachment!


----------



## OneBigDay (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the way they have done the split ring attachment. Many times manufacturers say their lights are tailstanding, and they have a tailcap split ring attachement point - but if you actually do attach a split ring, then they will not tailstand. It is an either or proposition. 

This addresses that problem - you have tailstanding and tailcap lanyard attachment 

If you have a smaller lanyard I would think you could just remove the split ring and attach the lanyard directly to the tailcap. For a more bullet proof setup the split ring is available. I see this as having options.


----------



## joe1512 (Aug 2, 2011)

That is pretty nice. The i1 is basically a cheaper version of the Quark Minix123 and a decent upgrade to the itp A1. 

Still, I wonder why 180 lumens is the maximum? I'd expect jumping from an XP-E to an XM-L T6 would be a significant efficiency boost and allow for more lumens.


----------



## yliu (Aug 2, 2011)

only 180 lumens from the i1?

Most XPG light with 1 CR123 does over 200 lumens.


----------



## KLowD9x (Aug 2, 2011)

Why does the spec sheet list the smaller models with an XPG when the pictures clearly show an XPE?


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 2, 2011)

Love the split ring and the clip. But wish they change the knurling coz ITP A series knurlings is on the slippery side.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 3, 2011)

GoingGear.com - New iTP replacements from Olight - i1, i2, i3 EOS, & i6 Paladin
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ments-from-Olight-i1-i2-i3-EOS-amp-i6-Paladin


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't want to go off topic but does anyone else like the look of the i6? I like the looks but concerned about the runtime at 420 max for only 1hr.


----------



## radioactive_man (Aug 3, 2011)

When I try to get to the Olight homepage, Google gives me a malware warning. Go Olight.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 4, 2011)

radioactive_man said:


> When I try to get to the Olight homepage, Google gives me a malware warning. Go Olight.


 
<offtopic> That happens a lot with Google. I have a customer that it happens to their own website. Google's system is not very accurate </offtopic>

Back on the topic though... I'm waiting for a Ti or Stainless version. I have the stainless A1, and would love a Stainless i1 to match


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 5, 2011)

yliu said:


> only 180 lumens from the i1?
> 
> Most XPG light with 1 CR123 does over 200 lumens.


 
Not with ANSI lumens.


----------



## JNieporte (Aug 5, 2011)

Question regarding the i1 EOS... it's rated to 180 lumens on high. Olight says:

"Olight has long been iTP's parent company and has started bringing their iTP's models into the Olight product line. One of the first models to make the transition is the i1, which was the A1 in the iTP line. Bringing it over as the same light isn't very impressive, so they made some improvements. *The lumens were increased thanks to the switch to the CREE XM-L LED..."*
(Bold is my emphasis.)

The iTP A1 EOS is rated at 190 lumens on high, and the Olight increased the lumens to... 180 on high? Am I missing something?


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, the old rating wasn't done by ANSI standards, which are a harsher rating you could say. So the second 180 lumen is more accurate than the 190 rated before, and actually an increase over what it really was previously.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the new tailstandability, and the stationary clip! I'm bummed I just ordered an old style A3 a few weeks ago, when if I would have waited I could have gotten an i3. Oh well, I'm glad they upgraded these. With as much as I'm liking my A3, I'll probably be ordering an i3 in the future.

Has anyone tried the old A1 as a keychain light? I'd like to give the i1 a shot on the keychain, but I'm thinking it might be little bulky to fill that role. Thoughts?


----------



## Edro (Aug 9, 2011)

Zendude said:


> Hmmmm, not sure I like the split ring attachment. Since it doesn't appear to swivel to a vertical position it would sit at a funky angle on the keyring. However, I DO like the clip attachment!


 
+1 A good example on how to do a good split ring attachment would be the Fenix E05 (providing a hole _and_ a little notch; no funky angle on key ring and the ring can sit in the notch when tail standing).

Will they be doing the i3 in stainless steel? or different colors? (similar to the A3)


----------



## cistallus (Aug 10, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Has anyone tried the old A1 as a keychain light? I'd like to give the i1 a shot on the keychain, but I'm thinking it might be little bulky to fill that role. Thoughts?


I carry the 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 on my keychain - this is almost the same light as the iTP EOS A1. It is a little bulky, but then again I have a USB stick, car remote, and other stuff on the chain already, so what's one more item?  Other than the slight bulkiness, it's great - I use a Li-Ion 16340 for huge output on max, and also I carry it with the head backed off just enough so that I can simply press the side of the head for instant light.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ordered today the i2


----------



## themandylion (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone here have an i1 in hand? I ordered one, with shipment estimated for this week, but still no shipment notification. Are they delayed from Olight?


----------



## JNieporte (Aug 20, 2011)

themandylion said:


> Does anyone here have an i1 in hand? I ordered one, with shipment estimated for this week, but still no shipment notification. Are they delayed from Olight?



Mine is supposed to be delivered (from GoingGear) today. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## LG&M (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone ordered the i3? I have been liking little AAA lights more & more lately. When I started getting into lights you needed CR123 X2 in order to get this much light.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 22, 2011)

LG&M said:


> Has anyone ordered the i3? I have been liking little AAA lights more & more lately. When I started getting into lights you needed CR123 X2 in order to get this much light.


 
I have the old style A3, and it's a great light. I guess the i3 is only slightly different. If you have any specific questions, I'd be glad to answer them.


----------



## LG&M (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Bigmac. Hows the tint/ beam shape?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 23, 2011)

Like this:







The left is my wife's purple Fenix E05 (I promised to give her credit for graciously allowing me to borrow it for this comparison photo  ), and the right is my ITP A3 on medium. The photo does a good job of showing the beam shape, though the A3's beam has a slightly smoother transition from spot to spill than the picture makes it look like. Unfortunately I couldn't get a picture that accurately shows the tint. In real life, the A3 is a little warmer, and the E05 is much more purple.

I really like the tint of this light, it's somewhere between the tints of my cool and neutral Xeno E03's.


----------



## Mark Mck (Aug 23, 2011)

Just ordered the i1.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 24, 2011)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Bigmac .... that pic is of the older style ITP A3 ... right ??

Have you ordered the new style ?

~


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 24, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> But Bigmac .... that pic is of the older style ITP A3 ... right ??
> 
> Have you ordered the new style ?
> 
> ~


 
You're right, the picture I have is of the old style. When I mentioned earlier that I had the old style, LG&M asked me about the tint and beam shape on it. I've heard that the circuit is the same on both the A3 and i3, and only the body has been changed a bit. I asked over on CPFMP if this is true, and I'm waiting for a response.


----------



## LG&M (Aug 24, 2011)

Bigmac thank you, I don't need another AAA light but the price is right & It's been over two month sense I got a new light so what the hell.
So the new i series from Olight are more or less re branded ITP lights?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 24, 2011)

LG&M said:


> Bigmac thank you, I don't need another AAA light but the price is right & It's been over two month sense I got a new light so what the hell.
> So the new i series from Olight are more or less re branded ITP lights?


 
That's my understanding, yes. I believe Olight calls iTP their "sister company", and they've decided to discontinue the iTP brand. So, they've given the lights quick updates and rebranded them as Olight. I still haven't heard for sure if the circuit got any update, but I don't think so.


----------



## LG&M (Aug 24, 2011)

I just went over to the marketplace and saw the thread. Now Iam trying to pick between the AA & AAA lights.
If the specs are right the i3 is very lite at 13.2 g The i2 isn't bad at 20.5 g


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 24, 2011)

I gave away my iTP A3 so maybe will get the new i3.


----------



## Kasé Zomé (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got my i1s in today from goinggear.com. Super fast shipment! I ordered them on Friday and they got here this afternoon (to SoCal). 

I'm new to the forum so I'm not seasoned enough to provide a full review but here are some shots of the light. The tint is quite a bit more yellow than my Surefire KL-4 head (which I'd call a cool white). 

It's a great little light that's easy to use and will be my EDC for a while. I'll try to take some beam shots later today.

Cheers!


----------



## pinetree89 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just picked up an Olight i1 as well. Overall impressions are it's pretty well built. The emitter is nicely centered thanks to the centering ring. After lubing the threads a bit, it turns nice and smooth. The clip seems to be well made and strong. Tried it on RCR's and it is very bright on high. It has a very strong negative contract spring, I think they did this to firm up the slop in the threads and prevent mode skipping. 

The tint on mine is not great. It's a little on the green side. Nothing close to the green of my Quark AA2 S2 edition, but a little green nonetheless. 

Overall a great value at around $35USD. A full $15 less than the Mini 123X and no blinky modes.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 4, 2011)

disappointed to hear the tints suck with the yellow or green tint. I remember how much I hated that color when I bought the over hyped at the time Cree Energizer lights that were ugly **** yellow/ mucous green and throw multiple rings on top of that. I like my iTP A3's (I probably own close to 10 of them) and an A4 and they have a nice cool white tint. No way in hell am I going back to ugly tints I refused to use back in 2005 (7 years ago) when there weren;t much choices.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 4, 2011)

Give it time and they'll sort the tints out. Seems like it's quite common for the first couple of runs to have funny tints


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this OTF180 lumen measured with CR123 and does inserting a RCR16340 increase output? Not that I need more than 180, just that I´m using 16340 

How do you current owners like the beam? I have iTP A1 in use with R2, rather tight hotspot with bluish tint...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the i2 now for a couple of days, and i'm very happy with it 
nice EDC, small but still bright enough. Will use it a lot indoors.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 4, 2011)

So are the new Olights a better choice over the older ITP lights? IMO they look better but how about Tint & performance?


----------



## pinetree89 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tuikku said:


> Is this OTF180 lumen measured with CR123 and does inserting a RCR16340 increase output? Not that I need more than 180, just that I´m using 16340


 
I'm pretty sure RCR123s takes it above the 180. I have no way of measuring it but it is significantly brighter on high than with CR123s. I think these things use the same circuit as the Preons and the 4Sevens Minis except without the hidden blinky modes. It does get hot fast though. I wouldn't run it on RCR's for more than a couple minutes tops.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2011)

LG&M said:


> So are the new Olights a better choice over the older ITP lights? IMO they look better but how about Tint & performance?


 I don't know anything about ITP lights. Mine i2 gives pure white light. Olight says that the i2 has a max throw of 50meters, I say it's about 35-40meters.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 5, 2011)

pinetree89 said:


> I'm pretty sure RCR123s takes it above the 180. I have no way of measuring it but it is significantly brighter on high than with CR123s. I think these things use the same circuit as the Preons and the 4Sevens Minis except without the hidden blinky modes. It does get hot fast though. I wouldn't run it on RCR's for more than a couple minutes tops.


 
Thanks for your answer, sounds good!
Heat is not a big issue IMO when you know it, always possible to use Low/Med.


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 5, 2011)

If it is the same circuit as the MiniX, and I'm almost certain it is, then you should get 400-500 lumens with an RCR123. But it will be direct drive, so output is unregulated.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 13, 2011)

My i2 arrived today. Very happy with it so far. Great clip, strong and secure. Output is not massive but plenty for my needs, but I have to say I prefer 'normal' knurling to the fluted finish, but that's my only slight negative - it's not as grippy. Arrived well lubed - there is some play in the threads leading to a little mode skipping unless you are firm with it, but at this price point I am not complaining. 

I had a Quark Mini AA before this and in my opinion the Olight beats it hands down for value for money. The anodising is better than the Quark, the LED is not p*** yellow like the XPG S2 in the Quark, and the Quark cost £34. This little Olight cost £19. OK the Quark has longer (yellow) runtime and flashy modes but not worth the extra in my view.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Burgess (Sep 16, 2011)

to gopajti --


Once again,* thank you* for your " heads-up " information ! ! !


Good Work !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 16, 2011)

gopajti - thank you! :twothumbs

I was at Going Gear today debating over a 1xAAA light, and chose the Klarus Mi X6 over the Olight i3. Now I'm really glad I did, because I would definitely prefer one of the i3 colors to the basic black!


----------



## gopajti (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 21, 2011)

Ugh, my i3 just shipped. And now it comes in colors. .

Love the shiny SS i1.


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweeeet!!! :kewlpics: Those pictures are even better. Stocking stuffer anyone?


----------



## gopajti (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## jds1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Is that SS beauty available yet?

Jeff


----------



## davecroft (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics, gopajti!!

I think the fluted knurling works well with the bright colours. The natural steel clip looks good too - wish my black version had a natural steel clip. On mine the black clip is slightly different in colour to the light itself - I guess this is because the steel clip and the aluminium body take the anodising differently.


----------



## jbdan (Sep 23, 2011)

Got so excited when I saw this I just drove over to going gear and got me a i3 it's a cool little light. Like the 3 levels and it's nicely made for the $


----------



## gustophersmob (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm confused. When comparing the specs of the iTP A3 to the Olight i3, it looks like the i3 has significantly reduced runtimes from the original A3. :thinking:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 24, 2011)

I woulde also like an answer to this before I buy a few of these i3 colored lights and an i1 SS and hopefully they make an i4 in SS



gustophersmob said:


> I'm confused. When comparing the specs of the iTP A3 to the Olight i3, it looks like the i3 has significantly reduced runtimes from the original A3. :thinking:


----------



## HarveyRich (Sep 24, 2011)

I use my itp A3 EOS with a li-ion 10440. The official specs don't recognize the incredible increase in lumens when used in this configuration. I'm disappointed that this comparison doesn't show li-ion batteries because many people use theirs this way and probably will the Olight flashlights too. Although itp doesn't recommend this, I've used it this way for 1 1/2 years with no problems. This changes one's orientation completely. The itp A3 EOS is quite powerful in this mode and a great EDC because of its thin format.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 24, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> I'm confused. When comparing the specs of the iTP A3 to the Olight i3, it looks like the i3 has significantly reduced runtimes from the original A3. :thinking:


 
There are only small differences. You can compare runtime curves in my reviews: i3 and A3.


----------



## gustophersmob (Sep 24, 2011)

HKJ said:


> There are only small differences. You can compare runtime curves in my reviews: i3 and A3.


 
Thanks, that helps. In your review of the iTP you state that they specified the low and medium output/runtime numbers incorrectly, which makes sense.

Still, it seems a little disappointing for the low-level runtime. My E01 will put out 2-3 times that much light for the same runtime. Although I admit that may be an unfair comparison.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 24, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> Still, it seems a little disappointing for the low-level runtime. My E01 will put out 2-3 times that much light for the same runtime. Although I admit that may be an unfair comparison.



The E01 does not have a microprocessor to power and the driver can be optimized for that single level.


----------



## iron potato (Dec 31, 2011)

EDC i1 EOS SS for couple of days now, does pretty well, rarely use High mode, quite slippery cause of my sweaty palm


----------



## rayman (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got my i1 SS in the mailbox and I got to say it's indeed a very nice little light . I'm using it with AWs 16340 as those are the batteries I always use and don't want to buy me new batteries and charger. The Li-Ions just work fine in it but the temperature goes up quite fast so but medium is more than enough for most tasks and the low is a low level I really like regarding the brightness.

It's like mentioned before quite hard to twist with one hand. So I cleand the threads and relube with a more fluid lube (DeoxIT) and now after some time you get used to it and it's quite easy to use it one-handed.

Those are my 2 cents for the light. It seems really nice and will be my small pocket EDC light.

rayman


----------



## markr6 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got two i3s lights in black. I'm impressed with the size; my first AAA light! One has the usual cool white tint that most would call "white"...I call this a "cool blue". The other is a * MEANIE GREENIE * dammit. It's going straight into a coat pocket for little or no use. The "good one" will either go on my keychain or just on the table to pocket carry when I think I may need it.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 23, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Just got two i3s lights in black. I'm impressed with the size; my first AAA light! One has the usual cool white tint that most would call "white"...I call this a "cool blue". The other is a * MEANIE GREENIE * dammit. It's going straight into a coat pocket for little or no use. The "good one" will either go on my keychain or just on the table to pocket carry when I think I may need it.



 

They say it's even shorter than the "regular" Olight i3 .... and in pictures it definitely looks more stylish because of the clip design, I think. Those screw-type-things make the regular olight i3 a little crude in appearance if you pay too much attention to this type of things.

Do you think the reversibility of the clip is bad for the finish? I mean, will the finish get scratched if you remove the clip too often?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 23, 2013)

N_N_R said:


> They say it's even shorter than the "regular" Olight i3 .... and in pictures it definitely looks more stylish because of the clip design, I think. Those screw-type-things make the regular olight i3 a little crude in appearance if you pay too much attention to this type of things.
> 
> Do you think the reversibility of the clip is bad for the finish? I mean, will the finish get scratched if you remove the clip too often?



I just tired...I can't even get the thing off! I won't be removing it, so it's not an issue for me but probably would be for someone that wants to change it frequently. I know my Zebralight H51 and H51w got a scratch immediately right out of the package and removing the clip. It's good they're tight to keep them from popping off when clipped on a pocket, but sure makes it hard to remove and not scratch up the light.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks! I thought so, when I only tried to put on a split ring on the small Olight or Fenixes, they get scratched too....


----------



## markr6 (Mar 23, 2013)

On a keychain, I think you can pretty much expect the finish on anything to get destroyed. I basically look at them as a sacrifice; just a good old reliable light that's always with me no matter how it looks. I really like this i3s!! Today was my first EDC with it (in pocket) and I used it twice in just a short amount of time.


----------



## parametrek (May 31, 2013)

Is Olight clearing out the i series lights? The only one their site is the i3S EOS. No sign of the i1, i2, i3, i1 stainless or i6 paladin.


----------

